# Ubisoft engineer says Microsoft & Sony pressuring them 30fps on PC



## Hunted by sister (Oct 16, 2014)

> Original post :
> 
> Proof :
> 
> ...




That's quite interesting, and very much confirms my suspicions. MS and Sony each basicly hold a third of the market. A publisher upsets them too much, they don't let them publish their new games on their respective console. Everyone loses, but only the publisher (and their developers) actually feel the hit.

//HbS


----------



## Simon (Oct 16, 2014)

Let me get my tinfoil hat. this is a load of bullshiiitt


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 16, 2014)

Naturally, Sony and Microsoft will try to bully Ubisoft into doing their bidding, this stuff happens all the time.


Microsoft and Sony do not own a 3rd of the market either, or even close to it. The market is bigger than just Nintendo, Microsoft and Sony. The most popular games in the world are not seen on console.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 16, 2014)

Yeah, it's only natural for these things to happen. But still, it's nice to get a confirmation. 


Violent By Design said:


> Microsoft and Sony do not own a 3rd of the market either, or even close to it. The market is bigger than just Nintendo, Microsoft and Sony. The most popular games in the world are not seen on console.


A third of *their* market, by that I mean the market Ubisoft operates on. An estimate, nowhere near mathematicly correct, sorry.

Ubisoft games come out on PC, Xbox, Playstation... and I didn't know about Wii U. I stand corrected. Still, Wii U market is really small in comparison to other three.

//HbS


----------



## Simon (Oct 16, 2014)

that photo evidence man.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 16, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Yeah, it's only natural for these things to happen. But still, it's nice to get a confirmation.
> 
> A third of *their* market, by that I mean the market Ubisoft operates on. An estimate, nowhere near mathematicly correct, sorry.
> 
> ...



Ah, I misunderstood you. Though they are also on mobile device.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 16, 2014)

> "But our eyes can't see past 24 fps anyway"


Smash 4 says otherwise.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 16, 2014)

Simon said:


> that photo evidence man.



Re-hosted


Violent By Design said:


> Ah, I misunderstood you. Though they are also on mobile device.


It's okay, I rarely speak clearly  

The games they were talking about didn't come out on mobiles. Even then, that's a small market (profit-wise) compared to the main three.


Ringabel said:


> Smash 4 says otherwise.


Wink indicates "yeah we know that's bullshit but our overlords have us say that"

//HbS


----------



## Simon (Oct 16, 2014)

Either way this has a 0% chance of being true.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 16, 2014)

Simon said:


> Either way this has a 0% chance of being true.




//HbS


----------



## Zaru (Oct 16, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Yeah, it's only natural for these things to happen. But still, it's nice to get a confirmation.
> 
> A third of *their* market, by that I mean the market Ubisoft operates on. An estimate, nowhere near mathematicly correct, sorry.
> 
> ...



As far as next gen game sales are concerned, Sony actually has double the user base of Microsoft. That was already the case in AC IV sales.
PC sales matter less than any of them. Less units sold and at a lower price.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 16, 2014)

Zaru said:


> As far as next gen game sales are concerned, Sony actually has double the user base of Microsoft. That was already the case in AC IV sales.
> _PC sales matter less than any of them. Less units sold and at a lower price._


Yup. It's an intelligent business decision to force devs to make the cheaper product not better than the more expensive version.

    PS3 — 2.43 million
    X360 — 2.17 million
    PS4 — 1.22 million 
    Xbox One — 0.55 million
    PC — 0.38 million
    Wii U — 0.12 million

On the other hand, most PC sales happen when no one is counting anymore - after the first, minor price drop (Steam, uPlay first -10%, -20% sale). Some companies also don't count the digital sales - no idea if Ubisoft is one of them (I don't think so).

//HbS


----------



## Simon (Oct 16, 2014)

Hollow words. Hollow man.

I'd believe this story more if they would come out with the name of the employee, Ubi gonna find out either way with or without a name.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 16, 2014)

Of fucking course they deny it. Do you imagine the uproar and consequences that would happen if any higher up admitted that other releases of a game are held back because XboxOne was underpowered a year before release and can't handle modern games? PS4 isn't far ahead, either. 

Today's consoles are last year's PCs. Console holders *must* hold back PC, or they will lose a considerable piece of their consumers.

Heck, even the "grand" exclusives (GTAV, Ryse) are getting a PC version now...

//HbS


----------



## Dokiz1 (Oct 16, 2014)

they can't just do whatever they fucking want, do they? I mean there's Nvidia and AMD, they're gonna have to step in on that bullshit, especially AMD since those consoles using their graphics cards/cpu whatever, if not its gonna hurt their market alot.


----------



## Krory (Oct 16, 2014)

If anyone actually believes a word out of Ubisoft's mouth, they're dumber than I thought.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 16, 2014)

krory said:


> If anyone actually believes a word out of Ubisoft's mouth, they're dumber than I thought.


Are you implying there is absolutely no pressure between a multi-platform publisher and a corporation that owns a gaming console that is directly endangered by the PC market, one that offers equal or better product for a lower price on a superior platform? 

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes.

I am.

This is literally only coming up because Ubisoft is trying to save face after the lowered specs debacle over Assassin's Creed. They're trying to deflect.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 16, 2014)

.... alright, sure. I wish the rest of us lived in a world where a larger company doesn't (attempt to) force smaller companies to maintain an artifical platform equality.

This wasn't an official statement by Ubisoft, just a statement by an engineer that'll probably be fired. The only official statement was Microsoft's denial.

//HbS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2014)

Simple.. Go exclusive.. If your think your game is actually worth the whining..

The downgarded graphics/fps should be the least of their worries..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 16, 2014)

Simon said:


> Either way this has a 0% chance of being true.



It is true. Its what the guy said at the university ( its not actually a university, its a french magnet school or something)  Whether the guy misspoke or not is up for debate

on neogaf in particular


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 16, 2014)

Khris said:


> Simple.. Go exclusive.. If your game is actually worth the whining..
> 
> The downgarded graphics/fps should be the least of their worries..


It's not that simple when most of your consumers are held hostage by a bigger corporation, and the rest are complaining about the sad technological state of their games.

Take Watch_Dogs for example, how badly downgraded on PC that was. Curious fact - many of missing graphics and effects were included in the released game, they were just locked away. What other purpose would that serve, besides forcing that bullshit platform equality? 

//HbS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> It's not that simple when most of your consumers are held hostage by a bigger corporation, and the rest are complaining about the sad technological state of their games.
> 
> Take Watch_Dogs for example, how badly downgraded on PC that was. Curious fact - many of missing graphics and effects were included in the released game, they were just locked away. What other purpose would that serve, besides forcing that bullshit platform equality?
> 
> ...



I am not saying it's not wrong or that it's fair.. But they just sound apologetic about it when WD's problems are much bigger than downgraded graphics.. 

The game was a big fat lie to begin with.. The game's core (the hacking) was promised to be some sandbox type of mechanic when it was just as linear as shooting bad guys to proceed.. 

Graphics whores don't dictate the market that much.. And if they do, then they shouldn't..


----------



## Simon (Oct 16, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> It is true. Its what the guy said at the university ( its not actually a university, its a french magnet school or something)  Whether the guy misspoke or not is up for debate
> 
> on neogaf in particular


They've proven that an Ubi employee was doing a presentation or whatever at a school, but have they proven that he actually said this stuff? 

I haven't looked at that gaf thread since this morning.


----------



## Krory (Oct 16, 2014)

>NeoGAF is still a trusted source

Lol.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 16, 2014)

Khris said:


> I am not saying it's not wrong or that it's fair.. But they just sound apologetic about it when WD's problems are much bigger than downgraded graphics..
> 
> The game was a big fat lie to begin with.. The game's core (the hacking) was promised to be some sandbox type of mechanic when it was just as linear as shooting bad guys to proceed..
> 
> Graphics whores don't dictate the market that much.. And if they do, then they shouldn't..


You're completly right, however your point is about features that actually never have existed. I'm talking about things that can be unlocked with simple changes in config files (more or less).

It's not about graphic whores dictating the market. It's about unfairly and forcefully holding the competition (PC) back. 

//HbS


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 16, 2014)

The hacking in Watch Dogs always looked streamline. I have no idea why people thought the hacking would be anything intricate that would make you feel like you're actually hacking.


----------



## Simon (Oct 16, 2014)

krory said:


> >NeoGAF is still a trusted source
> 
> Lol.


The fact that most announcements, reveals, industry news, etc ends up there first. 

Yes it will always be a very trusted source.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> The hacking in Watch Dogs always looked streamline. I have no idea why people thought the hacking would be anything intricate that would make you feel like you're actually hacking.



Same reason why everyone thought Destiny was an MMO.. Screens/Trailers and vague one-liners.. 

I knew better so I didn't buy into it, but I can't say the same about many others..



Hunted by sister said:


> You're completly right, however your point is about features that actually never have existed. I'm talking about things that can be unlocked with simple changes in config files (more or less).
> 
> It's not about graphic whores dictating the market. It's about unfairly and forcefully holding the competition (PC) back.
> 
> //HbS



Yeah I know where you're coming from.. I just think they should prioritize.. I mean have the WD bugs even been fixed?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 28, 2014)

Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap


----------



## Nardo6670 (Oct 28, 2014)

beautiful buttery smooth and cinematic 30fps


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 28, 2014)

"Cinematic", because movies are sub-30fps. Except movies have motion blur all over them. And excessive motion blur in games is a huge NO for me. It's sickening, headache-inducing.

//HbS


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 28, 2014)

I don't know if this is true but consoles are the staple diet of low brow gamers and us elites need these plebs to fuel the industry so...compromise is the name of the game.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 28, 2014)

Compromise is just another word for defeat. So no.

//HbS


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 28, 2014)

Compromising is something devs do every day of the year.

Just look at bloodborn


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 28, 2014)

What exactly is sony or microsoft going to "pressure" them with if they don't drop to 30?


----------



## lathia (Oct 28, 2014)

It is sad indeed and unfortunately quite believable. Ubisoft is a company after all and it's all about the green. It sad that PC ports have to suffer poor optimization due to multiple variables.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 28, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> What exactly is sony or microsoft going to "pressure" them with if they don't drop to 30?


They may refuse to deal with Ubisoft in the future (outright stop publishing Ubisoft games on Xbox. Microsoft will lose an insignificantly little, Ubisoft will take a big hit), or deals with them on terms that are far worse than the deals they have now. 

//HbS


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> *They may refuse to deal with Ubisoft in the future *(outright stop publishing Ubisoft games on Xbox. Microsoft will lose an insignificantly little, Ubisoft will take a big hit), or deals with them on terms that are far worse than the deals they have now.
> 
> //HbS



 Like microsoft has any real leverage over a major third party publisher like ubisoft.

Sony would just run in and take all the glory.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 28, 2014)

Considering that Ubisoft sells the most units on Xbox... and they need a "go ahead" from Microsoft... who get very little from it, in scope of their total income...

//HbS


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 28, 2014)

>Sony doing Watch_Dongs movie
>Watch_Dongs on PC huge graphical downgrade
>Runs like shit on PC 
>Sony having exclusive content and a bundle


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 28, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Considering that Ubisoft sells the most units on Xbox... and they need a "go ahead" from Microsoft... who get very little from it, in scope of their total income...
> 
> //HbS



Considering this is Ubisoft, the company who has a reputation so low it only betters EA in the gaming community means no one with any kind sensibility will believe what comes out of their mouth's without a third party to back up the claim.

They don't sell on the PC because they spent years insulting the PC player base with the extreme DRM and saying things like "We're not going to release games on PC becuase people will just pirate it." is not going to give you a good reputation.

Sony itself has no reason to have games stuck to 60fps, games have come out and been fine.  I doubt Microsoft needs to either.  Also it is the publishers that holds the cards.  If Microsoft were to stop a game coming out because someone was going for 60fps you can certainly be certain Sony will be on them like a shot to get the game on the PS4.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 28, 2014)

MS needs to. The game will run on PC 1080p 60f no problems, on PS4 maybe it could run close (1080p 30f), but definitely not on Xbox, where it's 900p 30f. Microsoft knows that their console is about as powerful as a 4-year old PC. If games start coming out objectively worse on Xbox1, they're fucked. 

And you're right. Ubisoft screwed themselves. This is why Microsoft is able to pressure them.

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 28, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Compromising is something devs do every day of the year.
> 
> Just look at bloodborn



Bloodborne is just another iteration of the director's design philosophy, though. Miyazaki never prioritized 60 fps in his games because he always wants to push good visuals.


----------



## lathia (Oct 28, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> MS needs to. *The game will run on PC 1080p 60f no problems*, on PS4 maybe it could run close (1080p 30f), but definitely not on Xbox, where it's 900p 30f. Microsoft knows that their console is about as powerful as a 4-year old PC. If games start coming out objectively worse on Xbox1, they're fucked.
> 
> And you're right. Ubisoft screwed themselves. This is why Microsoft is able to pressure them.
> 
> //HbS



I wouldn't say "no problem." Take a look at the recent PC spec release. I have an i7 4790k and a single gtx 970 (OC core at 1500s Mhz) and I can barely push 40s-60fps on AC4 depending on the areas (everything max, none of that msaa x2 silliness).

Will it be achievable on PC? Not a problem for SLI users, but you're looking at some serious $$$ to get there. Unity is a fine example of console limitations as well as developer influence on PC ports.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 28, 2014)

That's an issue with lazy porting (optimisation for one specific hardware configuration), not graphical fidelity.

//HbS


----------



## lathia (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 30, 2014)

To me that's just disgusting. My PC can handle these games 1080p 30fps no problem. And my parts are over 4 years old now, and weren't exactly high-end back then either. 

//HbS


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 30, 2014)

Won't buy a single other Ubisoft game if they dare put 30 fps on PC.  

Hate to tell you Ubisoft... but your games aren't worth the bullshit, keep it up and you'll be the first dumbass to go down.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 31, 2014)

this comes as no surprise...

there was no reason to console game after the PS2 (personally stopped after the Snes and Genesis era).

Today's consoles are either for the poor, the stupid or those too lazy to "into" 'puters.


----------



## Muk (Nov 12, 2014)

bayonetta 2 says hello
nintendo does care about fps


----------



## Nardo6670 (Nov 13, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> this comes as no surprise...
> 
> there was no reason to console game after the PS2 (personally stopped after the Snes and Genesis era).
> 
> Today's consoles are either for the poor, the stupid or those too lazy to "into" 'puters.


Or for the exclusives that won't ever come out on  PC

What a stupid post.


----------

